# Christmas competition



## martyn111 (Oct 16, 2015)

As a direct consequence of the thread put up by frugalrefiner 'Metals recovering?' lets have a competition.

As I have titled this thread Christmas competition that will be when the competition ends (or rather the valuation for Gold will be the last LBMA value before Christmas).

The prize for this competition will be a 1 troy ounce Silver round, donated by myself.

Competition will be open to any member of the forum, I will not restrict the competition to any geographical location (as was done previously when I would have won had I lived in the USA)

So, give me your guess, inside knowledge or however you come up with a figure, for the value of Gold on Christmas day.

Your value can be either in USD or GBP

Lets see what everyone thinks

Closing date for entry will be December 1st 2015 (Thanks MarcoP)

Edit to include closing date


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll give it a go, US $1024.37, thank you martyn111. You should set an end date...

Marco


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 16, 2015)

Cool idea sir. I'll go wide and say 2550.00 USD, and thank you for pointing out the omission.


----------



## martyn111 (Oct 16, 2015)

GotTheBug said:


> Cool idea sir. I'll go wide and say 2550.00



is that USD or GBP, here's hoping you mean GBP and you win!!!!


----------



## etack (Oct 16, 2015)

1325.65 USD

Eric


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 16, 2015)

$1150 USD and hoping I'm not a winner. :mrgreen: 

Purely a gut feeling...

Göran


----------



## crbaker41 (Oct 16, 2015)

1558.96 usd


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 16, 2015)

6.666 $ :twisted:


----------



## Grelko (Oct 16, 2015)

1,308.76 USD


----------



## rewalston (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll say 1549 USD

Rusty


----------



## danieldavies (Oct 16, 2015)

806 GBP


----------



## Galaxy419 (Oct 16, 2015)

I will say 1755$


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, since it closed at $1,177.70 today, I'll guess $1,177.70 US dollars. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## edsikes (Oct 16, 2015)

im going with 1225


----------



## davidalimoges (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll say 1200 USD

David


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 16, 2015)

USD $1240


----------



## geedigity (Oct 16, 2015)

After using a complex formula that incorporates the ratio between the nutritional value of gold and the monetary value of gold divided by the weight of gold yet to be discovered along with some smoke and mirror action as well as for the incorporation of last Saturday's power ball number to adjust for the accuracy of the angle variable, along with a proprietary logarithmic function that applies proper scaling, it will be: *$1,140* USD (there could be some cents to this number, but the formula is only accurate to the whole dollar number).

:lol:

edited to include USD


----------



## Geo (Oct 16, 2015)

The fortune cookie in my take out said it would be USD $1225.75


----------



## artart47 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Friends!
I'll just take a guess. $ 1371.00. USD.
artart47


----------



## resabed01 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow, lots of speculation here!

I like to look at the charts....
1163.00 USD


----------



## 4metals (Oct 17, 2015)

$1197.50 USD 
or
775.633 British Pounds Sterling

Depending on which side of the pond you reside.


----------



## richard2013 (Oct 19, 2015)

$ 1220.30 :mrgreen:


----------



## martyn111 (Oct 19, 2015)

richard2013 said:


> 1220.30 :mrgreen:



Just to be clear, is that USD or GBP?


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 19, 2015)

martyn111 said:


> richard2013 said:
> 
> 
> > 1220.30 :mrgreen:
> ...


Yes, it is!


----------



## kurtak (Oct 19, 2015)

geedigity said:


> After using a complex formula that incorporates the ratio between the nutritional value of gold and the monetary value of gold divided by the weight of gold yet to be discovered along with some smoke and mirror action as well as for the incorporation of last Saturday's power ball number to adjust for the accuracy of the angle variable, along with a proprietary logarithmic function that applies proper scaling, it will be: *$1,140* (there could be some cents to this number, but the formula is only accurate to the whole dollar number).
> 
> :lol:



I think you used the wrong formula --- You have to drink a bottle of whiskey - then look up at the north star (or southern cross if living south of equator) put one foot in front of the other (heal to toe) close your eyes - hold your arms out & then while bring them in to touch your nose with index fingers you say - oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh - then (& this is the kicker) right after you touch your nose you look at your watch (using military time) --- what ever time it is should be what the price of gold will be

That will put it somewhere between $1 (a minute after midnight) & $2,400 (midnight) :lol: :twisted: :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## butcher (Oct 19, 2015)

My best guess is.
My guess would be wrong.
If I had gold to sell, the price would be low.
If I was trying to buy, it would be high.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 19, 2015)

Hmmmmm... :roll: $1,287.90 USD! :lol: 

Phil


----------



## rickbb (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok, here's mine, 

$1234.56 USD

If for no other reason it's in order. :lol:

Edit to add USD


----------



## martyn111 (Oct 19, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> martyn111 said:
> 
> 
> > richard2013 said:
> ...



Goran, I'm a little confused with your reply, Either the GBP has got to crash massively by Christmas to equal the USD or richard2013 needs to define if he is talking USD or GBP


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 19, 2015)

martyn111 said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > martyn111 said:
> ...


Just having a little fun with language and logic. Since the price should be in either USD or GBP it is one of them so the answer to the question is "Yes it is either USD or GBP." 

Oooh, you meant to ask "Which is it, USD or GBP?" :lol: 

Never mind, a joke is never fun if you need to explain it. If you want to I'll remove this part as it's actually just noise.

Göran


----------



## scrapman1077 (Oct 19, 2015)

$1320 USD


----------



## Grelko (Oct 20, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> martyn111 said:
> 
> 
> > richard2013 said:
> ...



That's great :lol: I do this to people all of the time.


----------



## richard2013 (Oct 20, 2015)

Grelko said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > martyn111 said:
> ...




sorry folks,, guess now edited with a USD unit


----------



## ssabovic (Oct 20, 2015)

1295 US$


----------



## double-plus-good (Oct 20, 2015)

$1444


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 21, 2015)

1237.50 USD


----------



## AUH-R (Oct 21, 2015)

1,225 USD


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 21, 2015)

$1355


----------



## necromancer (Oct 24, 2015)

$1206.54 USD

if i win i would like it to go to the forum please
if the forum admin's can not decide who gets it may be the admin's and mod's can have all their names put in a hat 

good luck everyone

EDIT:good thing is, christmas is 5 hours earlier in Stockport UK.


----------



## willto (Nov 1, 2015)

1178.90 usd


----------



## darinventions (Nov 5, 2015)

Im gonna go with $1011.75 (US) i really hope I'm wrong an it ends up being twice that much


----------



## Raven turmoil (Nov 7, 2015)

1183.89 usd$


----------



## solar_plasma (Nov 24, 2015)

1068,50 US$


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 25, 2015)

$1088.33 USD

It's probably not fair for me to play, since I can see into the future with the power of ESPN. I'm also gifted with finely tuned telepathetic abilities!!


----------



## kazamir (Nov 25, 2015)

1059.91 USD


----------



## torscot (Nov 25, 2015)

Ohhhh, I'm horrid but realistic. $990 USD. it's gonna keep going..........................For now.


----------



## martyn111 (Nov 30, 2015)

A final bump, the closing of this competition is midnight (forum clock time) 1st Dec, anyone that hasn't already entered has a little over 24 hours to do so.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 30, 2015)

$1,035


----------



## pattt (Dec 1, 2015)

hi,
1080 us dollars? 
pattt


----------



## akgold (Dec 1, 2015)

$1029 US. I sure hope not though. 
I did ask Santa for a 55 gal drum full. If I get my wish I would not really care about a few bucks one way or the other. And if it comes true I will share with others on the forum. Well, a little. Ho! Ho! Ho!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Auful (Dec 1, 2015)

$1072.22 USD. Thank you!


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Dec 1, 2015)

$1110.00 US


----------



## Suphan (Dec 1, 2015)

$1035.10


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 3, 2015)

I forgot to vote in time. oops. 

Looks like gold dropped to $1053 today, probably because Janet Yellen's comments sound like the Fed may begin raising interest rates in December.

I hate day-to-day fluctuations in the markets. It seems like so much of it is emotional crap and gut reactions. Then the media talks about the daily +/- in the stock indices like they mean anything.


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 16, 2015)

solar_plasma said:


> 1068,50 US$



8) right now only 3$ off at T minus 8 days, but a lot can happen within a week


----------



## richard2013 (Dec 16, 2015)

Todays FED hike might be a game changer,,, :mrgreen:


----------



## martyn111 (Dec 25, 2015)

Here's hoping everyone has had a peaceful and Happy Christmas.

Thanks to everyone who took the time to enter the competition I posted, we now have a winner, missing the mark by less than 3.5$ was Solar_plasma with his guess of $1068.50 (actual price quoted by LBMA $1071.90)

So congratulations to Solar_plasma, send me a PM with your details of where you would like me to send your prize.


----------



## Auful (Dec 25, 2015)

My guess was closer $1072.22 (32 cents off), unless the rules were by "Price is Right" guessing; closest without going over. 

Edit: added what my guess was.


----------



## martyn111 (Dec 25, 2015)

My apologies Auful, you are correct, I somehow managed to miss your guess.
My apologies also to Solar_plasma for announcing you as the winner and then being corrected.

Auful, send me the details of where you would like the prize to be sent (by PM)

As a gesture of goodwill I will make a donation of at least the value of the prize to forum funding on behalf of Solar_plasma, and would encourage all members to do the same at this time of giving.


----------



## Auful (Dec 25, 2015)

martyn111 said:


> My apologies Auful, you are correct, I somehow managed to miss your guess.
> My apologies also to Solar_plasma for announcing you as the winner and then being corrected.
> 
> Auful, send me the details of where you would like the prize to be sent (by PM)
> ...



Thank you sir and thanks for doing this competition. I will follow your advice and make a donation to GRF now. Merry Christmas all!


----------



## etack (Dec 25, 2015)

Lol lol lol your like Steve Harvey now. 
Eric


----------

